# nude x hairy



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a nude line acting lika skinny (Guinea Pig) when breeding them to hairy. You'll have a middle form...like Lakeland. 
Is it ok to call this middle form Lakeland even when we talk about mice?

Hairy, no whiskers, carrying the nude gene


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

ok its 7 am and I haven't been to bed yet.........so I have no idea b/c my brain is non-functional...but dear lord I LOVE them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

they look huge my mice are all puny and minute compared to everyone mice. but they are very cute i dont normally like nudes but they are cute


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

happy to see the good eyes :clap


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Sarah, they are just wonderful! I look forward to make a Lakeland x Lakeland pairing to get 25% nude (with healthy eyes)!
You see...I just used the term "Lakeland"....it makes everything so much easier


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They're really cool! I think you would call them Fuzzy hairless, at least phenotypically. 
But it's interesting that they don't have whiskers. When fuzzy hairless mice do!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

No, I can't call them fuzzy hairless. It's not the same genotype. These are co-dominant, not recessive... This is the middle form between hairy and nude and has nothing to do with fuzzy.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, that's why I said phenotypically they are fuzzy hairless.

As in, if they were to be shown, they would be shown under the FH category. 
The mouse in the second photo would do very well shown as a FH.

Is there another category for these that I don't know of?


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

They are very cool looking! what cuties.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, I see, my bad 

I can just speak for Sweden and we don't even have hairless, fuzzy nor fuzzy hairless in our standard. but we have nude... All fuzzy hairless shows as nude and nude shouldn't have any hairs at all, not even whiskers. So...all fuzzy hairless get disqualified because of their whiskers.

This darling lady was the judgers favorite in the last show but she had to disqualified her anyway...

Fuzzy hairless:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh I see! 
So there isn't even a category for FH in Sweden?

Why was she disualified? She looks lovely! -squint-
Does she have little whiskers?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I always love your mice Lottiz :love1


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Rhasputin: She got lovely whiskers and in this case that is her fall ....










here is a little fuzzy hairless baby










and here is a nude.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeee! I love them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Umm I will take the last one kthx..

hehe SOO cute!! I love them!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

setterchick said:


> Umm I will take the last one kthx..
> 
> hehe SOO cute!! I love them!


The last one comes from a pairing made in England by SarahC before the female was shipped to me


----------

